# chocolate fondant



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

hi all not spoken for quite some time anyway any of you got a recipe for chocolate fondant I,ve got it on my new years eve menu but could do with a hand in finding a recipe for it 
thanks pompeyams


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here you go:


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, I can't beat that....but first theres several kinds of fondants. Do you mean rolled fondant, poured fondant or candy fondant?


----------

